# Pet Finders is Dangerous ;)



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh lordie. she's cute.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

She reminds me of my mill toy rescue, Mimi! If her personality is ANYTHING like Mimi's; how precious!!! I still look, too. I have to say, I am completely content with my 2 poodle family. I really am. Not ready to change the dynamic here. But, when I see those sweet faces, sometimes I post them on Facebook; or email my friends that I think may be interested!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Im afraid she is a toy...  I dont think a toy would be a great match with my two bigger dogs. I hoping to find she is at least a BIG toy lOL! She may not even be available still and is a long way for me to go but.. somehow i made this connection from a picture.. strange isnt it


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I had 5 standards when I bought my 10 week toy about 2 years ago. He runs just as fast as they do and he does everything they do. There seems to be no difference (in his mind). I was worried he'd get stepped on and be very fragile....not at all. He keeps them all in line.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am more worried about my Greyhound..she was fine with Hoolie at 4 months old but was way too interested in my Pekingese to make me comfortable. They were always kept apart. I dont want to have to do that again.. My Peke was 6lbs and a big fluffy bunny looking little thing. i am probably just too paranoid  I would love a toy actually ... I just need another little girly lap dog !


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have successfully quit looking at petfinder. It took a lot of effort though


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I dont regularly but want to add a smaller poodle to the family. I went and filled out their application to have on file until I get info back and then after I filled it out it says I would have to attend an "adoption event" to come and see the dog. Even going to where the dogs is fostered is probably 6 hrs away ( one way) .. If i had to go to one of their events it would probably make the whole thing impossible.  I have some problems with rescue because I am off the beaten path... some lot wont even adopt to this area because there is no one to do home visits!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, you may be "safe" for now! LOL! I would say, go for it with the lap dog, though! Auggie is sweet, outgoing and affectionate, but he still has a good bit of puppy in him. Mimi is a complete velcro dog; and the sweetest little lap warmer ever. 

I've only been on Petfinder a few times since I got her, because, like I said, I am content. I totally get the "connecting with the picture" thing, though. I felt that way about Auggie and Mimi. So glad they are mine!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I honestly have an addiction to petfinder. I feel so bad when I see the same adult dog for months  I wish I could save them all.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I am really thinking about driving to operation kindness tomorrow to look at this little man:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Carrollton, TX | Bonzo


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Aww, hes cute!! Let us know how it goes


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

My heart just goes to rescues!!!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

curlysmama said:


> I honestly have an addiction to petfinder. I feel so bad when I see the same adult dog for months  I wish I could save them all.


That is hard.. and why i dont go there often.. but for now I will be looking. I am hoping the rescue contacts me and tells me they think i will be perfect for that little girl! haha!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw; so excited for both of you! The right one comes along...even when you aren't REALLY looking! LOL


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm safe from Petfinder, although I inundate friends in the US with links.

I'm following the sad tale of this little girl with Many Tears Rescue; she MAY be a poodle when she stops looking like a Xolo ...

-------

Last night as the winds icy gusts made us all shiver two little dogs were thrown out on the road right by us. Some people leaving their agility class found Mercy in our car park. This little yorkie is covered in mange. They were horrified and handed her to Natalie but worse was to come...... 

As the people leaving the agility class drove way 200 yards from our house an emaciated dog lay in the road. The drivers ran to my door. I was in bed - I got up ran out. The dog was lying on the cold tarmac, the finder to scared to move her in case her back was broken. She was alive but comatose, arching her back reaching with her paws, neck right back, FREEZING, bald, starving, dehydrated and gums white. I grabbed her to my body cradled her. Ran to our surgery. Grabbed a hair dryer, heated pad, rescue remedy, called the vet. We warmed her tiny body up, all three of us close to tears. Others searched the lane for other dumped dogs. We rehydrated her, and after an hour of warmth and fluid she started to respond. Bill drove me to a vets with x-ray equipment and he gave her pain killers, steroids and x-rayed her vastly swollen hock but at this time he did not see a break. Later she will have to go again for another x-ray, providing she survives. We brought her home, I called her "Pity" I got to bed at 1am and have been up every 2 hours. I am tired but it's a privilege to help her. Her eyes are open now. She is very very thirsty and hungry but we are doing little and often. She is still VERY fragile. I will do updates. My only comment is, we will be putting a dog carrier outside the gate, so in future those not willing to hand their dogs in do not leave them to take their chances on the lane. I am sure God will be the judge of their callous actions, but sadly that does not help the suffering these two sweethearts have endured! 



Dailymotion - pity and Mercy 002 - a Animals video

----------

People suck.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> I'm safe from Petfinder, although I inundate friends in the US with links.
> 
> I'm following the sad tale of this little girl with Many Tears Rescue; she MAY be a poodle when she stops looking like a Xolo ...
> 
> ...


Wow; that is heartbreaking. They look pretty happy now, though! Thank God for the good people that help to try to "undo" what the sucky people do!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I talked with the rescue people today.. not sure this little one will work for me.. she is VERY shy!!! May not do well with the bigger dogs  I thought she was from a Mill but found out she was from a hoarder situation.. 40 dogs all in poor health were nursed back pretty much and then taken to the shelter and all got Kennel cough!! It has been a hard road for them all. She is going to send me more pics and info on Monday. She thinks she only weighs about 7-9 lbs and should be 12 or more. No aggression but doesnt come out of her kennel easily to be with people. They were very nice and were willing to work with me if I want her.. like we are so far away they would drop the home visit and "event" requirements because of my dog experience and references. I feel sort of guilty about not just taking her and working with the problem but having dealt with a very shy dog personality in the past I know how difficult it can be. She may be better in a home with another small dog... not crazy Hoolie and the neurotic Hound! Anyway, I am going to get the further information but dont feel optimistic.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Skye said:


> Wow; that is heartbreaking. They look pretty happy now, though! Thank God for the good people that help to try to "undo" what the sucky people do!


Amen to that Skye - looking at the photos and the further details on the rescue site, it was astonishing to see the difference a few weeks of loving care made to two little dogs.

I am sure the right dog is just around the corner, Feathersprings. I would be wary of a nervous small dog coming into a house with rambunctious large ones too - life is no fun for anyone if you are having to constantly referee and say NO.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with fjm. The right


----------

